# Stolen from the SCCBB and written by a fest attendee



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

This was written by Randall R. Robbins and was posted on 9/19/04.
And it was "stolen" by me (with permission) on 9/22/04
and I quote:
Hello everyone. Went to the Fest yesterday. Got a look at the Bowtie Brigade. Good looking cars, Looks like one of the 62 Bel Airs will have a hood scoop and be a pro stock for the drag race fans. Also a Hard top and Convertible. Same with the 59 Impalas. Saw a 70 Chevelle and 72 Nova. I was told that they just recieved them from China the week before. I also was told that for 2005 to look for a Tuff Ones Cougar and Volkswagon Beetle. On the X-Traction end JL wants to release (or rerelease) the Daytona Charger, Dodge Charger Stock Car with vintage paint schemes. And since they have Coca-Cola licensing look for a Coca-Cola Chevelle. I was showing Tom Lowe my vintage stock cars and he shared that information with me. Tom said as long as he is with the company he will keep the slot cars going. I took two of my Chevelles, 1 Pepsi and 1 Coke and showed them to him. I just hope to see those cars out next, I'll be watching. Randall. 
*********
There you have it...
Scott


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's some pictures of Randall's cars I took at the 'Fest & my wife got fixed up for me. We thought we'd share them here.



















--Fordcowboy & Mrs. FCB


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Please, Please, Please...NO #7 On The Daytonas...Please!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

hefer said:


> Please, Please, Please...NO #7 On The Daytonas...Please!


YES! Makes it easier when I have to strip the paint from the bod.  rr

Actually, wasn't there a thread somewhere on the board about getting PM to offer non painted body schemes for the customizers awhile back? Seems that I remember something along that line was being tossed around. I believe this went way back to when the first pullbacks were coming out and we were discussing the fun we were having taking off that pink and green paint that PM used. 
 rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I am really looking forward to the Beetle and Cougar. I really like the Toughones Replicas because they run so much better than th originals and I don't have to worry about wrecking them. They are so easily replacable. Heck, I can sell a couple (probably 3) and buy a whole inner of the JLs.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Wow! 
What great news all-around. A VW and Cougar! That's great! Now more slots to look foward to. The future is definitely looking bright!
Hey fc and noddaz--Randalls' cars look fantastic too! 
Thank you for the up-lifting info! :wave: 
Cheers, Mates!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

mmmmmmm... me like Cougars...

--rick


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

roadrner said:


> YES! Makes it easier when I have to strip the paint from the bod.  rr
> 
> Actually, wasn't there a thread somewhere on the board about getting PM to offer non painted body schemes for the customizers awhile back? Seems that I remember something along that line was being tossed around. I believe this went way back to when the first pullbacks were coming out and we were discussing the fun we were having taking off that pink and green paint that PM used.
> rr


Actually, the girls in my house enjoy running the pink cars. Send me those pink bodies that you don't want. Pink cars are always welcome on my track. I may even dress them up with some pink silicones. Girls, pink cars, silicone, they all go good together.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thank you Ford Cowboy for posting the pics of my Chevelles. And thank you Scott for taking time to post the info on this BB. I should've posted this info on this BB also. I just got my password straightened out again so I could post on this BB. From what Mr. Lowe told me JL-PM would be releasing these cars as a Vintage Stock Car Series. I'm assuming these cars would have paint schemes of the late 60s and early 70s. He said they already have the licensing rights to Coca-Cola and want to recreate Bobby Allison's Coke sponsered Chevelle. Time will tell if they make it happen, I sure hope so. I showed him a Pepsi Chevelle and a Petty Roadrunner at last year's Lightning Fest and he liked them then. The cars where done on JL-PM bodies. I really like the stockers from the 60s and 70s. That's when you could tell one make from another without having to remember numbers and drivers of those numbers to tell what make of car it is. Randy.


----------

